# DIY Built-in Entertainment Center (Converting Closet)



## DSF767

Hey Guys,
   
  I am going to be converting my closet into a built in Entertainment Center.
   
  I have been kicking around designs for awhile now and think I came up with one.
   
  Let me know what you guys think (here is a quick drawing I made in paint is it not in scale ore anything but has all the measurements)
   

   
  This is going to be constructed out of mostly finished plywood and a couple of kitchen base cabinets plus a lot of molding to finish it off 
   
  Starting from the bottom:
   
  The 2 24 inch parts on the bottom are 2 kitchen base cabinets
   
  The middle part is a plywood box with space for the center speaker and subwoofer
   
  Middle is for my TV
   
  Sides of the TV the six 9in openings are fore devices (cable box, PS3, xbox, etc)
   
  the Sides that are 13.5 x 17 are for my bookshelf speakers
   
  the 9 in opening at the top will be where my H/K AVR is placed.
   
  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## wdahm519

The tweeter for the bookshelf speakers should be on the same level from the ground as your ear.  Unless you're sitting 4.5 feet off the ground, I would move those sections down and move some of the 9" thick sections above it.


----------



## quo155

From my days of designing & installing high end home theaters in Dallas, I agree with this 100%. You can have them where you do, but it will make a huge impact on your sound if they are at the proper level...where your ears will normally be. 
   
  Stated correctly below...
   
  Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> The tweeter for the bookshelf speakers should be on the same level from the ground as your ear.  Unless you're sitting 4.5 feet off the ground, I would move those sections down and move some of the 9" thick sections above it.


 

 I am looking forward to watching your build...don't forget "many photos!"


----------



## balderon

Are you making any provisions for cable management?


----------

